# Monitor power cable making some sort of buzzing noise



## Brian Donnachie (Mar 8, 2016)

It's not exactly a buzzing noise, it's more like a crackling noise... it happens when I push in the cable and or take it out

My monitor is the
*ASUS VG248QE 24" 1920x1080 TN Widescreen 144Hz 1ms Gaming LED Monitor - Black*

I only got the monitor for my christmas, so I doubt it was that


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 8, 2016)

It is important to understand that monitors are not "hot swappable". That is, monitors and graphics cards are not designed to have the cables connected or disconnected when the computer or monitor is powered on. It is quite possible you accidently caused a short by causing two wrong pins to come into contact with each other, causing permanent damage to the card, monitor, or both. 

There is no solution for this - only a strong recommendation to stop doing that! Power off the computer and unplug it from the wall. Then securely connect the cable and leave it alone.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

That depends on the connection used, I know HDMI is hot pluggable. I'm pretty sure Displayport is too.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 8, 2016)

I keep hearing different things so I err on the side of caution. I note here it says with a "Warning!!..... to never connect and disconnect HDMI cables while the devices are powered on.

I note "in theory" HDMI should allow hot swapping. But it assumes the cables are wired properly and not damaged. Same with the device's connector.

In any case, I should have been more clear. Thanks.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2016)

Brian Donnachie said:


> it happens when I push in the cable and or take it out



If it doesn't happen when you aren't touching the cable, then leave it well enough alone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 8, 2016)

The only connection type in use today that, in theory, isn't hot-pluggable is VGA.  In practice, it usually is.  DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort are all hot-pluggable.


----------



## qubit (Mar 8, 2016)

This thread is about the power cable - see thread title.

A certain amount of crackling is actually normal when plugging/unplugging, but an excessive amount means a loose connection so the power cable should be swapped out then. This is especially true if it crackles just by wobbling the connector slightly.

It's actually OK to connect and disconnect video cables of any type with the PC and monitor on. At most, the PC would need a reboot if it doesn't detect the monitor properly.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 8, 2016)

qubit said:


> This thread is about the power cable - see thread title.



Oh shit, you're right! Yeah, a little crackle is ok when first connected, but it shouldn't do it all the time.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 8, 2016)

qubit said:


> This thread is about the power cable - see thread title.


Oops! Sorry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 8, 2016)

make sure monitor isnt turned on, stop plugging it in and taking it out. plug in monitor at the monitor first then at the wall


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 9, 2016)

If you are sure it is the ac power cable that is buzzing, crackling, or making any noise... replace it. Chances are it has a defect, if it does as you state.

If you are like most you should some three prong ac power cables laying around... test it with another one.
Also, make sure you are getting securely plugged in at both ends.


----------



## Taylor mackie51 (Aug 24, 2018)

I've noticed none of these solutions worked for me and I had the problem today and this thread was In the top results so i would like to say what worked for me 

Step 1: unplug the power cable and turn it off at the plug 
Step 2: plug everything back in including the power cable that is off
Step 3: turn everything back on


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 24, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is quite possible you accidently caused a short by causing two wrong pins to come into contact with each other



Pretty much impossible for that to happen with connectors like HDMI or DP, the pins do not stick out and it's actually quite difficult for them to come into contact with anything else.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2018)

Brian Donnachie said:


> It's not exactly a buzzing noise, it's more like a crackling noise... it happens when I push in the cable and or take it out


This is exactly what should happen and there's nothing wrong with your monitor. You'll get the crackling whether the monitor is on or off (standby).

The noise is the sound of arcing, which happens when you make or break a circuit. It will be louder and more obvious when you disconnect the monitor while it's running. You don't wanna do this, because that arcing represents large voltage spikes which aren't good for it. If the conductors were exposed, you would likely see small sparks too. This arcing effect is caused by induction, which is the opposite of capacitance. Have a Google if you wanna know more about it. 

You don't see this arcing effect with signal cables plugged/unplugged, because the current and power are really tiny.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 24, 2018)

the crackling could be a build up of static electricity, or, there might be some internal bare wires that might too close together causing a spark.  Suddenly applying power can do it too


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 24, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Pretty much impossible for that to happen with connectors like HDMI or DP, the pins do not stick out and it's actually quite difficult for them to come into contact with anything else.


It is easier than you think. While I agree they are designed specifically to minimize the possibility of such occurrences, that does not stop some users from using too much force when not properly aligned and the connectors don't just slip in.

Note too this 5 month old dormant thread is about the power cable. Not HDMI or DP. Regardless, I stand by what I said. And please note I said it was "possible" not that it was "likely".


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is important to understand that monitors are not "hot swappable". That is, monitors and graphics cards are not designed to have the cables connected or disconnected when the computer or monitor is powered on. It is quite possible you accidently caused a short by causing two wrong pins to come into contact with each other, causing permanent damage to the card, monitor, or both.
> 
> There is no solution for this - only a strong recommendation to stop doing that! Power off the computer and unplug it from the wall. Then securely connect the cable and leave it alone.



That's just absurd nonsense. Monitors can be connected or disconnected at any time. Be it VGA, DVI, HDMI or DisplayPort connection.

As for the crackling, signal cables still have certain power going through, if cable is bad it's possible there is something shorting or causing slight induction effect or something. Get a new quality cable. Or if you already have some other, try it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 24, 2018)

In theory, yes. In practice, not always. FTR, the VGA standard does not require they be hot swappable. And for sure not all cables are made equally. Also, it is not uncommon for monitors to lose sync. 

While in theory, no damage is likely, it is still good practice to at least power down the monitor before yanking out cables.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2018)

Everyone, why are you talking about video cables? The OP is talking about the _power_ cable to his monitor (see thread title) and I gave him the definitive answer in post 14. Check it out.


----------



## Totally (Aug 24, 2018)

didn't realize this was a necro, I withdrew my comment but so much wrong info from bill doesn't matter how many times you use "in theory", "possible" it's still wrong or highly unlikely. HPSD have been in the HDMI/DP specs since ver.1 and the connectors are recessed and keyed.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2018)

Totally said:


> didn't realize this was a necro


Duh, neither did I! And what's more ridiculous is that I'd posted in it back in 2016, see post 7.


----------



## Jesus F (Jan 20, 2019)

qubit said:


> This is exactly what should happen and there's nothing wrong with your monitor. You'll get the crackling whether the monitor is on or off (standby).
> 
> The noise is the sound of arcing, which happens when you make or break a circuit. It will be louder and more obvious when you disconnect the monitor while it's running. You don't wanna do this, because that arcing represents large voltage spikes which aren't good for it. If the conductors were exposed, you would likely see small sparks too. This arcing effect is caused by induction, which is the opposite of capacitance. Have a Google if you wanna know more about it.
> 
> You don't see this arcing effect with signal cables plugged/unplugged, because the current and power are really tiny.



So if my monitor power box makes a rattle, there’s nothing wrong with it?


----------



## qubit (Jan 20, 2019)

Jesus F said:


> So if my monitor power box makes a rattle, there’s nothing wrong with it?


That’s kinda vague, can’t tell anything by that. If you have a technical problem that you want help with, you’re better off starting your own thread.


----------



## Jesus F (Jan 20, 2019)

qubit said:


> That’s kinda vague, can’t tell anything by that. If you have a technical problem that you want help with, you’re better off starting your own thread.



Well what the guy described what was happening is the same thing I’m experiencing but I just wanted to be sure that what you put on your post was basically that the rattle is normal


----------



## qubit (Jan 20, 2019)

The slight crackle as you plug in a power cable that’s connected to the mains is normal, yes. It’s caused by arcing, which should be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 20, 2019)

qubit said:


> The slight crackle as you plug in a power cable that’s connected to the mains is normal, yes.


It is common if that sound is coming from the power connector (the plug prongs or inside the wall receptacle) itself as it is plugged into, or pulled from the wall - if truly "slight" and you don't see any sparks. Not sure I would call it "normal" however. I recommend you be more deliberate (and quick) when plugging in and unplugging. Arcs (sparks) occur as the two conductors come near or move away from each other. The faster you are, the less chance of an arc - or at least you hopefully minimize it to one smaller arc.

Arcs are not good because they result in carbon buildup where the arc jumped across the gap and made contact with the other conductor. Carbon is the basic component of resistors. Over time, that carbon buildup can result in failed connections, or even excessive heat. Not good. 

If your power cord looks like this where there is some distance between the wall connector and the AC/DC transformer so you can easily tell for certain that the "slight crackle" is coming from the transformer and not the power plug, that is NOT normal at all and the power supply needs to be replaced ASAP. 

I would also recommend you check your wall outlets. Every home and every computer user should have access to a AC Outlet Tester to ensure your outlet is properly wired and grounded to Earth ground. I recommend one with a GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupt) indicator as it can be used to test bathroom and kitchen outlets (outlets near water) too. These testers can be found for your type and voltage outlet, foreign or domestic, (like this one for the UK) at most home improvement stores, or even the electrical department at Wal-Mart. Use it to test all the outlets in the home and if a fault is shown, have it fixed by a qualified electrician.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 20, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is important to understand that monitors are not "hot swappable". That is, monitors and graphics cards are not designed to have the cables connected or disconnected when the computer or monitor is powered on. It is quite possible you accidently caused a short by causing two wrong pins to come into contact with each other, causing permanent damage to the card, monitor, or both.
> 
> There is no solution for this - only a strong recommendation to stop doing that! Power off the computer and unplug it from the wall. Then securely connect the cable and leave it alone.


good to know cause I've done that a thousand times


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 20, 2019)

Well, it should be noted, as expressed after I posted that, that HDMI is designed to be hot-swappable, as is Display port. But also as noted, it assumes the cables and connectors are not in need of repair. A friend who is also a technician pointed out he has hot-swapped video cables with no damage. However, he has frequently experienced resolution changes in the process. And with HDMI where audio was sent through the HDMI cable, the audio was lost. A simple reboot restored all, but shutting down whenever swapping cables is just a good habit. Then there is no need to remember what is hot-swappable and what is not.


----------



## Jesus F (Jan 20, 2019)

qubit said:


> The slight crackle as you plug in a power cable that’s connected to the mains is normal, yes. It’s caused by arcing, which should be kept to a minimum.



Ok got it thank you very much


----------

